# Happy New Year 2021!



## Frederik Magle

Happy New Year to all members of Talk Classical! :trp::cheers:

To say 2020 was a problematic year is an understatement, but I wish for you all that 2021 will be a truly good one!

I also wish to thank the members of the staff, who are doing an amazing job running this - the greatest classical music forum in the world! 

All the best, 
Frederik


----------



## david johnson

And Happy New Year to you


----------



## Handelian

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## mikeh375

^^^Let's all hope it's a good one for all....


----------



## Krummhorn

Indeed 2020 was much different ... for the first time ever in my life I put on a mask and entered the bank asking to withdraw money. :lol:


----------



## Malx

Happy New Year to one and all - I hope all you wish for yourselves comes true.


----------



## Barbebleu

A belated happy new year to all at TC, even those I have little or no time for!:devil: Only kidding - or am I? Who knows? More pointedly, who cares? Stay safe all, vaccine notwithstanding.


----------

